# The croakers are here



## fishermanSTEVE (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried to post a picture, but i dont think i have 
access to do so.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

which part of maryland? thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*It was nice to meet you*

at SPSP Saturday.

The fishing never really picked up after you left. Mostly 10 - 12 "; I think Lipyourown caught a 20"; no cows were around.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*No*

the croakers arent even near plo yet there are no croakers at spsp not there just hitting in va..stop posting all these fake reports


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bass_n_stuff said:


> the croakers arent even near plo yet there are no croakers at spsp not there just hitting in va..stop posting all these fake reports


The croakers are certainly at PLO, they'll start biting hook and line soon enough


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*plo dont be fooled by these lying*

they r not there yet dont waste you guys time on fals reports i live down here god stop all that bs


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

c


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

like ive said april 20!!!
check out the tides!!!:beer:


----------



## ToadFish (Sep 5, 2007)

Earl of DC, I was just curious, what do you see in the tides for 4/20 that makes you believe the croakers arrive on that date?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

ToadFish said:


> Earl of DC, I was just curious, what do you see in the tides for 4/20 that makes you believe the croakers arrive on that date?


Just my Voodoo!!!:beer:

Tides for Point Lookout starting with April 20, 2010.

Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Tu 20 High 6:19 AM 1.9 6:23 AM Set 1:15 AM 29
20 Low 1:38 PM 0.4 7:46 PM Rise 11:05 AM
20 High 6:59 PM 1.3

W 21 Low 12:46 AM 0.3 6:21 AM Set 2:00 AM 40
21 High 7:21 AM 1.8 7:47 PM Rise 12:15 PM
21 Low 2:30 PM 0.4
21 High 7:59 PM 1.4

Th 22 Low 2:05 AM 0.3 6:20 AM Set 2:38 AM 51
22 High 8:25 AM 1.7 7:48 PM Rise 1:27 PM
22 Low 3:20 PM 0.4
22 High 9:02 PM 1.6

F 23 Low 3:25 AM 0.3 6:19 AM Set 3:12 AM 62
23 High 9:29 AM 1.7 7:49 PM Rise 2:38 PM
23 Low 4:08 PM 0.3
23 High 10:04 PM 1.7

Sa 24 Low 4:40 AM 0.3 6:18 AM Set 3:43 AM 73
24 High 10:29 AM 1.6 7:50 PM Rise 3:49 PM
24 Low 4:53 PM 0.3
24 High 11:03 PM 1.9

Su 25 Low 5:48 AM 0.3 6:16 AM Set 4:12 AM 83
25 High 11:25 AM 1.4 7:50 PM Rise 4:59 PM
25 Low 5:36 PM 0.2
25 High 11:59 PM 2.0

M 26 Low 6:51 AM 0.3 6:15 AM Set 4:43 AM 91
26 High 12:17 PM 1.4 7:51 PM Rise 6:10 PM
26 Low 6:17 PM 0.2

Tu 27 High 12:52 AM 2.1 6:14 AM Set 5:15 AM 96
27 Low 7:50 AM 0.2 7:52 PM Rise 7:22 PM
27 High 1:07 PM 1.3
27 Low 6:57 PM 0.2

W 28 High 1:42 AM 2.2 6:12 AM Set 5:50 AM 99
28 Low 8:46 AM 0.3 7:53 PM Rise 8:32 PM
28 High 1:55 PM 1.3
28 Low 7:37 PM 0.2

Th 29 High 2:30 AM 2.2 6:11 AM Set 6:31 AM 99
29 Low 9:39 AM 0.3 7:54 PM Rise 9:40 PM
29 High 2:44 PM 1.2
29 Low 8:18 PM 0.2

F 30 High 3:16 AM 2.2 6:10 AM Set 7:18 AM 97
30 Low 10:29 AM 0.3 7:55 PM Rise 10:42 PM
30 High 3:32 PM 1.2
30 Low 9:02 PM 0.2

Sa 1 High 4:01 AM 2.1 6:09 AM Set 8:10 AM 93
1 Low 11:16 AM 0.4 7:56 PM Rise 11:36 PM
1 High 4:20 PM 1.2
1 Low 9:48 PM 0.3

Su 2 High 4:47 AM 2.0 6:08 AM Set 9:07 AM 87
2 Low 12:02 PM 0.4 7:57 PM
2 High 5:10 PM 1.3
2 Low 10:40 PM 0.4

M 3 High 5:35 AM 1.9 6:07 AM Rise 12:23 AM 79
3 Low 12:46 PM 0.5 7:58 PM Set 10:06 AM
3 High 6:02 PM 1.3
3 Low 11:38 PM 0.5


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

or check this out!!!:fishing:

Tides for Cornfield Harbor, Md. starting with April 20, 2010.

Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Tu 20 Low 12:05 AM 0.2 6:23 AM Set 1:15 AM 29
20 High 6:25 AM 1.6 7:46 PM Rise 11:05 AM
20 Low 1:07 PM 0.2
20 High 7:17 PM 1.4

W 21 Low 1:08 AM 0.2 6:22 AM Set 2:00 AM 40
21 High 7:28 AM 1.5 7:47 PM Rise 12:15 PM
21 Low 2:03 PM 0.2
21 High 8:20 PM 1.4

Th 22 Low 2:16 AM 0.2 6:20 AM Set 2:38 AM 51
22 High 8:36 AM 1.5 7:48 PM Rise 1:27 PM
22 Low 3:01 PM 0.2
22 High 9:24 PM 1.5

F 23 Low 3:26 AM 0.2 6:19 AM Set 3:12 AM 62
23 High 9:46 AM 1.5 7:49 PM Rise 2:38 PM
23 Low 3:58 PM 0.1
23 High 10:25 PM 1.5

Sa 24 Low 4:32 AM 0.1 6:18 AM Set 3:43 AM 73
24 High 10:51 AM 1.5 7:50 PM Rise 3:49 PM
24 Low 4:54 PM 0.1
24 High 11:22 PM 1.6

Su 25 Low 5:35 AM 0.1 6:16 AM Set 4:13 AM 83
25 High 11:50 AM 1.5 7:51 PM Rise 5:00 PM
25 Low 5:47 PM 0.1

M 26 High 12:16 AM 1.7 6:15 AM Set 4:43 AM 91
26 Low 6:33 AM 0.0 7:52 PM Rise 6:11 PM
26 High 12:46 PM 1.5
26 Low 6:38 PM 0.0

Tu 27 High 1:06 AM 1.8 6:14 AM Set 5:15 AM 96
27 Low 7:27 AM 0.0 7:53 PM Rise 7:22 PM
27 High 1:38 PM 1.5
27 Low 7:28 PM 0.0

W 28 High 1:54 AM 1.8 6:13 AM Set 5:51 AM 99
28 Low 8:19 AM 0.0 7:54 PM Rise 8:32 PM
28 High 2:29 PM 1.5
28 Low 8:16 PM 0.1

Th 29 High 2:41 AM 1.8 6:11 AM Set 6:31 AM 99
29 Low 9:09 AM 0.0 7:54 PM Rise 9:40 PM
29 High 3:18 PM 1.5
29 Low 9:02 PM 0.1

F 30 High 3:27 AM 1.7 6:10 AM Set 7:18 AM 97
30 Low 9:56 AM 0.0 7:55 PM Rise 10:42 PM
30 High 4:06 PM 1.4
30 Low 9:48 PM 0.1

Sa 1 High 4:13 AM 1.7 6:09 AM Set 8:10 AM 93
1 Low 10:43 AM 0.1 7:56 PM Rise 11:37 PM
1 High 4:54 PM 1.4
1 Low 10:34 PM 0.2

Su 2 High 5:00 AM 1.6 6:08 AM Set 9:07 AM 87
2 Low 11:29 AM 0.1 7:57 PM
2 High 5:43 PM 1.4
2 Low 11:20 PM 0.2

M 3 High 5:48 AM 1.5 6:07 AM Rise 12:23 AM 79
3 Low 12:13 PM 0.2 7:58 PM Set 10:06 AM
3 High 6:34 PM 1.4


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Stop lieing :--|


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

...........


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

hey i want to catch fish just as bad as all you fisherman but why the lies


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

bloodworm said:


> hey i want to catch fish just as bad as all you fisherman but why the lies


Haha, i dont think anyone is lying, there have been a few croakers caught hook and line, they are in their usual haunts down south, just need to kick the water temp up a few degrees and they'll be biting


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

guys just go fishing and find out for your self :fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

like i said before it has been in the past when NB caught croakers atleast a week before PLO because some croakers just dont leave the bay. i witness for myself
a 16in croaker caught at NB on 4-6-2010. i also witness people catching stripers 16-26in (atleast 15 in a 2hr time). i believe they are down at plo & only the locals know where. like i said my target date for plo is 4-20-2010.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

just got a call from 1 of my trusted fishing buddies & he informed me that at aprox. 9pm a lady just pulled over a nice croaker at plo on the left cnr of the pier. so guys & gals ITS SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*croakers in va*

fished my usuall haunts in va finally croakers have shown up.the reports at plo are fals.they just showed up this monday at va.Caught 21 mostley 15-16 largest 17


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

well all i can say is GO OUT & FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF!!!!!!!!


----------



## baowie (Oct 4, 2007)

Planning to go tonight but Low tide is at 830 pm and high at around 3am. Doesn't look good


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

baowie said:


> Planning to go tonight but Low tide is at 830 pm and high at around 3am. Doesn't look good


thats why im targeting tuesday 4-20 but would prefer wednesday (im off tuesdaynite-wedneday morning)


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

some of us just may be taking up the wrong hobby just have fun


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

*Tappahannock and Navy Rec*

Two good fiends fished seperate spots on Thursday night: not to say (good friends) so you believe me more on this report, but..

Tapp: they got 21 catfish and 38 croakers 15 inches being the biggest croak

Navy Rec: 13 croakers they fished all night on the pier. 

Tackle Box Bait and Tackle- I called them they have had a few croakers caught reported and seen by them.

Be an Angler-get your lines wet and go...

"Get out there and Police your waters and bring those fish reports to justice"...lol


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Very nice report, keep them coming :fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Now that's funny 



> Two good fiends fished seperate spots on Thursday night


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*PLO Croakers*

Nice Report!

Not sure about the surf, I got skunked at PLO last week. So I cheated and went out of Bushwood this morning on my uncles boat. Bait fish all over the fish finder but not one bite. We decided to leave and go to Tapp. By the time we strapped the boat we changed our minds and headed to PLO!

Fished from 3pm (high tide) to 5:30 on the opposite side of Potomac in 40 feet and slammed em! 4 guys, 48 croakers, 2 1/2 hours. Awesome!

croakers are definetly moving in closer to shore, just may take another week before they show up in good numbers and begin their feeding frenzy.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

donvito2 said:


> Nice Report!
> 
> Not sure about the surf, I got skunked at PLO last week. So I cheated and went out of Bushwood this morning on my uncles boat. Bait fish all over the fish finder but not one bite. We decided to leave and go to Tapp. By the time we strapped the boat we changed our minds and headed to PLO!
> 
> ...


good job 1 of my buddies is on the pier now & has atleast 15 croakers !!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

They are biting from shore tonight but I could care less because I'm waiting for 5 am to catch me a striped big mama.


----------

